# Imperfetto, Passato Prossimo e Trapassato



## mochafrap

I get confused in distinguishing which one to use sometimes.  

Much clarification is needed.  Hope someone can enlighten me.

Grazie!


----------



## Merlino

Because no native Italian has attempted to answer your question I'll try to give an answer 

It's hard to draw lines in the sand when it comes to when to use these tences...

imperfetto: used to describe a situation, the background of a story if you will (the water was warm, and when he looked at me... -> L'acqua _era_ calda e quando mi _guardava_...) 
Alternatively, you can use this tence to describe a habit 'in the past'.
(Last year, he went to the gym every week -> "L'anno scorso, andava alla palestra ogni settimana).

Passato prossimo: Used to describe a one-time action in the past that still holds a relationship with the present. (I know because I heard you just fine -> Lo so perché ti _ho sentito_ benissimo)

Trapassato prossimo: Same as pass.pross. but it is used to clarify that one action takes place before another one which is described in the pass.pross. tence. It's hard to come up with an example.
(The train had left when it came to a stop -> Il treno _era partito_ quando si è fermato) 

I hope a native Italian will correct any mistakes I have made since I view this as an exercize in grammar, too!


----------



## Silvia

Some corrections, Merlino: it's tense and not tence, andare in palestra. I don't think the train example is correct, neither in English nor in Italian.

First of all, I invite people which such doubts to buy a good Italian grammar book, so that they have certain rules at hand, and when I say certain, I mean rules that are sure.

That said, here are the rules I found 

*Il passato prossimo è il passato del presente*, cioè indica un'azione, stato o modo di essere già compiuto, ma considerato in relazione col presente. Questa relazione può aver luogo in più modi, per la brevità stessa del tempo trascorso fra il fatto passato e il momento presente:

 si usa regolarmente il passato prossimo parlando di cose avvenute nell'arco della giornata
 quando si dà notizia d'un fatto accaduto anche qualche giorno prima, senza però indicarne precisamente il tempo.
 quando il fatto si riferisce ad un periodo di tempo, sia pure lunghissimo, che dura tuttora.
 quando gli effetti dell'azione sono durevoli e presenti sino al momento di colui che parla
 si usa insieme al presente storico

*L'imperfetto è il presente del passato*, denota infatti un'azione o uno stato inteso come presente rispetto ad un tempo passato, ed è il tempo più appropriato alle descrizioni di cose o fatti avvenuti nel passato. L'imperfetto accenna quindi ad azioni d'una certa durata e continuità:
 per propria natura
 per ripetizione di atti
 insieme ad altri tempi passati, o col presente storico, indica le circostanze che accompagnano un'azione principale
 insieme ad un altro imperfetto, quando due o più azioni sono contemporanee fra loro, e durano lo stesso tempo
 quando c'è un tentativo o un principio di azione, che non ha poi compimento, perchè interrotta da un'altra
 talora si usa al posto del passato del modo condizionale, principalmente coi verbi dovere, potere e con gli impersonali (bisognare, convenire)
 per dare maggior risalto e quasi rendere perenne un'azione di natura momentanea, in cui si dovrebbe usare il passato remoto
 come imperfetto di attrazione o di analogia, specialmente nel discorso indiretto
 per accennare a cosa fatta o detta poco prima del momento in cui si parla

*Il trapassato prossimo è uguale all'imperfetto, se non che esprime azione compiuta*; è un imperfetto non in atto, ma in effetto e, per usare il linguaggio dei matematici, sta all'imperfetto come il passato prossimo sta al presente: si usa per un'azione già compiuta rispetto ad un'altra posteriore, che viene indicata con l'imperfetto, col passato remoto, col passato prossimo o col presente storico.

*Il passato remoto indica un'azione, stato o modo di essere avvenuto nel passato, e senza alcun legame col momento in cui parliamo.* Perciò esclude totalmente il presente e gli antichi grammatici lo chiamavano perfetto, cioè compiuto. Differisce anche dall'imperfetto, perché non ha necessaria relazione con altra azione ad esso contemporanea. E' pertanto il tempo proprio della narrazione, come l'imperfetto della descrizione: indica l'azione non in quanto dura, ma in quanto passa per dar luogo ad un'altra seguente.
 quando si parla di un periodo di tempo già finito, per qualcosa avvenuta ieri, o in un periodo qualsiasi determinato e anteriore al giorno d'oggi.
 quando si accenna a un tempo storico preciso, una data, un anno, un'epoca già nota
 con espressioni come una volta, un tempo, anticamente, in passato ecc. che separano nettamente l'azione dal presente
 talora al posto del trapassato prossimo, specialmente in poesia
 talvolta viene usato per indicare un fatto che si è avverato fino ad oggi (e per il quale sarebbe meglio usare il passato prossimo), o che si è avverato e si avvererà sempre, come nei proverbi e negli aforismi.
 alle volte anche in prosa, può essere usato dallo scrittore per richiamare una cosa detta poco prima, anziché usare il passato prossimo, l'imperfetto o il passato remoto.

*Il trapassato remoto esprime un'azione compiuta rispetto ad un tempo passato remoto*, e mette in rilievo il compimento di quell'azione che il passato remoto accenna semplicemente. Si trova regolarmente nelle proposizioni temporali subordinate, per indicare un'azione accessoria che ne precede immediatamente un'altra principale, indicata col passato remoto.

To make things simple I would say: don't care about the rules. The passato remoto tense is mainly used in narrative/fiction, documents, so in written language and in some Southern areas. In spoken language the passato prossimo is used in almost any case, for history we often used the historic present (which is simple present ). The imperfetto is used just like the English gerund in the past continuous and it is also suitable in depositions, when narrating facts or witnessing, in declarations of car accidents
ex.
mentre mi accingevo a svoltare a destra...

ENGLISH TENSES TIMELINE CHART 

If you wish, you can try the following exercises:

Imperfetto e passato prossimo

Passato prossimo o imperfetto? (this one contains a mistake, but I won't tell you what it is , find that out )


----------



## Mike Gardener

Grazie, silviap, per mandando le regole sui tempi dei verbi.  Mi aituano molto.

Hai scritto che c'e' uno sbaglio nel esercizio 'Passato prossimo o imperfetto'.

E' l'inclusione della parola 'che' alla fine della seconda frase nel secondo paragrafo?
O forse l'errore di ortografia, 'conscere' invece conoscere nello stesso paragrafo?

Grazie ancora per la lista delle regole.

Mike


----------



## lucia

Mike Gardener said:
			
		

> Grazie, silviap, per mandando  = per aver mandato le regole sui tempi dei verbi. Mi aituano molto.
> 
> 
> solo una piccola correzione, Mike


----------



## Mike Gardener

lucia, grazie per aver mandato la correzione.  queste correzioni sono cosi' importanti.  mi piace riceverle perche' offrono incoraggiamento.

Mike


----------



## Silvia

No Mike, it's a mistake in the answers you should provide.


----------



## leenico

> I get confused in distinguishing which one to use sometimes.
> 
> Much clarification is needed. Hope someone can enlighten me.
> 
> Grazie!


The past perfect tense (il passato prossimo) is used to talk about things you have completed. It is a compound tense (it is made up of more than one verb). "Have completed" is an example of the past perfect in English. The first verb in the compound is either *avere* ("to have") or *essere* ("to be"). The second is the past participle of any verb.

The imperfect tense (l'imperfetto) is used to describe past actions that were habitual, repetetive, or not yet completed when another action occured: "I used to go there. she was always doing that. While we were talking ,Janet arrived".


----------



## Silvia

Lee, of course there are all the other cases I mentioned.


----------



## Mike Gardener

silviap said:
			
		

> No Mike, it's a mistake in the answers you should provide.



Ciao, silviap.

Panso che io trovi lo sbaglio nella terza frase del secondo paragrafo.

'Ci siamo salutati' dovrebbe essere 'Ci hanno salutato".

Ho ragione?

Mike


----------



## Silvia

No Mike 

Ecco qui il brano:

*Un giorno con Carlo in spiaggia*
Sabato mattina sono andato con la mia famiglia al mare vicino a Stintino. Noi ci siamo alzati presto e mia madre ha preparato la colazione. Io mi sono lavato in fretta perché dovevo ancora comprare alcuni panini per la spiaggia. 
Siamo partiti già verso le otto perchè volevamo ancora trovare un parcheggio libero. Sulla spiaggia abbiamo incontrato i nostri vicini di casa che. (qui effettivamente manca del testo!  ) Ci siamo salutati e poi abbiamo cercato un posto libero. Ma quel giorno la spiaggia era piena di turisti tedeschi e inglesi che facevano un chiasso enorme. Alcuni di loro giocavano a pallone e tiravano la palla sempre verso il bagnino. All'inizio il bagnino rideva ma dopo la terza volta ha preso la palla e ha chiamato il suo collega che poi ha nascosto il pallone sotto una barca. Poi mio padre ha proposto ai turisti di giocare a boccia e così ci siamo divertiti molto, perché gli inglesi non conoscevano questo gioco e giocavano male. Ad un tratto abbiamo sentito un grido: "Aiuto!"
Abbiamo visto due bambini su un pedalò che avevano paura, perchè erano già troppo lontani dalla spiaggia. Ma siccome io ero *sono*  un ragazzo molto coraggioso, ho preso il motoscafo del bagnino e li ho salvati. La madre dei due bambini mi ha comprato un gelato enorme e ha detto: "Questo ragazzo è un vero eroe!". Che bella giornata!

Adesso riscrivo il testo in modo che suoni più italiano:

*Un giorno in spiaggia con Carlo*
Sabato mattina sono andato al mare con la mia famiglia, vicino a Stintino. Ci siamo alzati presto e mia madre ha preparato la colazione. Mi sono lavato in fretta perché dovevo ancora comprare alcuni panini per la spiaggia. 
Siamo partiti verso le otto per trovare un parcheggio ancora libero. Sulla spiaggia abbiamo incontrato i nostri vicini di casa. Ci siamo salutati e poi abbiamo cercato un posto libero. Ma quel giorno la spiaggia era piena di turisti tedeschi e inglesi che facevano un chiasso enorme. Alcuni di loro giocavano a pallone e tiravano la palla sempre verso il bagnino. All'inizio il bagnino rideva, ma dopo la terza volta ha preso la palla e ha chiamato il suo collega che poi ha nascosto il pallone sotto una barca. Poi mio padre ha proposto ai turisti di giocare a boccia e così ci siamo divertiti molto, perché gli inglesi non conoscevano questo gioco e giocavano male. Ad un tratto abbiamo sentito un grido: "Aiuto!"
Abbiamo visto due bambini su un pedalò presi dalla paura, perché erano già troppo lontani dalla spiaggia. Ma siccome io sono un ragazzo molto coraggioso, ho preso il motoscafo del bagnino e li ho salvati. La madre dei due bambini mi ha comprato un gelato enorme e ha detto: "Questo ragazzo è un vero eroe!". Che bella giornata!


----------



## Mike Gardener

silviap, sei molto generosa e un'insegnante brava.  Adesso, capisco meglio questi tempi.  Esigono molto studio.

grazie,

Mike


----------



## Silvia

Ti ringrazio, Mike  Lasciami dire che la maggior parte dei membri qui è molto generosa, comprensiva e paziente 

Continua a partecipare attivamente, il forum vive di questo


----------



## Artrella

Buon giorno foreri!!

Per favore voglio sapere qual si usa più in italiano.  In inglese si usa più il primo, in spagnuolo (Buenos Aires) si usa l'imperfetto.

Grazie!


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> Buon giorno foreri!!
> 
> Per favore voglio (it's better to sai "vorrei") sapere qual*e* si usa più in italiano (bette: quale dei due è più usato). In inglese si usa più il primo, in *spagnolo* (Buenos Aires) si usa l'imperfetto.
> 
> Grazie!


 
it always depends on what you are trying to say.
show us some examples or the english sentence


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> it always depends on what you are trying to say.
> show us some examples or the english sentence




Bene, per esempio quando dico " I have eaten an apple",  in inglese tu solamente usi "ho mangiato una mela" si non ti riferisci a un tempo specifico, particolare.  Ma si tu dici "Yesterday I ate an apple" >> "Ieri mangiavo una mela" tu ho bisogno di usare "imperfetto" in inglese, perché tu hai un tempo specífico *in the past * (  per favore come si dice "in the past"?)
In spagnuolo di Buenos Aires usiamo sempre l'imperfetto non è importante si c'è tempo specifico o no.
Voglio sapere si questo si usa così in italiano... come l'inglese?
Capisce adesso?


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> Bene, per esempio quando dico " I have eaten an apple",  in inglese tu solamente usi "ho mangiato una mela" si non ti riferisci a un tempo specifico, particolare.  Ma si tu dici "Yesterday I ate an apple" >> "Ieri mangiavo una mela" tu ho bisogno di usare "imperfetto" in inglese, perché tu hai un tempo specífico *in the past * (  per favore come si dice "in the past"?)
> In spagnuolo di Buenos Aires usiamo sempre l'imperfetto non è importante si c'è tempo specifico o no.
> Voglio sapere si questo si usa così in italiano... come l'inglese?
> Capisce adesso?



"Ieri mangiavo una mela" makes no sense this case.
Simple past (passato remoto) should be used as in English, so that it should be "ieri mangiai una mela"
Unfortunately current Italian is being "led" by bad grammar habits of Northern Italian people (I am one of them    ) so that instead of using passato remoto we're mostly using passato prossimo (present perfect) to render such a phrase "ieri ho mangiato una mela"...and that's wrong!
Please notice that Southern Italian people still use tenses correctly

DDT


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> Bene, per esempio quando dico " I have eaten an apple", in inglese tu solamente usi "ho mangiato una mela" s*e* non ti riferisci a un tempo specifico, particolare. Ma s*e* tu dici "Yesterday I ate an apple" >> "Ieri mangiavo una mela" tu h*ai* bisogno di usare *l'*"imperfetto" in inglese, perché tu hai un tempo specífico *in the past (ben preciso nel passato)*(  per favore come si dice "in the past"?)
> In *spagnolo *di Buenos Aires usiamo sempre l'imperfetto non è importante s*e* c'è tempo specifico o no.
> Voglio sapere s*e* questo si usa (così - better *anche* in italiano... come l'inglese?
> Capisc*i* adesso?


 
now i get it
well....
if you are referring to a precise moment in the past you can say:
"ieri ho mangiato una mela" (the correct form should be mangiai) but actually it would sound a little bit weird though it is the correct one.

if you are referring to an indefinite time period you should say
ho mangiato una mela (the same)

the difference arouses when the action you are describing was rolling by in the period of the past you are referring to (too complicate, I know):

mentre tu mi parlavi io dormivo (stavo dormendo) - I was sleeping while you were talking to me.


----------



## Tede

DDT said:
			
		

> Simple past (passato remoto) should be used as in English, so that it should be "ieri mangiai una mela"
> Unfortunately current Italian is being "led" by bad grammar habits of Northern Italian people (I am one of them   ) so that instead of using passato remoto we're mostly using passato prossimo (present perfect) to render such a phrase "ieri ho mangiato una mela"...and that's wrong!
> Please notice that Southern Italian people still use tenses correctly
> 
> DDT




What you just said contradicts everything I've been taught about Italian cases!  I was always taught:

Yesterday I ate an apple.
Ieri ho mangiato una mela.

I was eating an apple when the phone rang.
Mangiavo una mela quando la telefona è squillata.

100 year ago I ate an apple.
100 anni fai mangiai una mela.

Please explain!

And in my experience, I have never heard the passato remoto spoken (even in the south), only seen it in books.


----------



## Alfry

Tede said:
			
		

> 100 year ago I ate an apple.
> 100 anni fai mangiai una mela.


 
I know that it can be odd but you could hear "10 anni fa ho mangiato una mela".
as DDT and I told it's not correct but used


----------



## DDT

Tede said:
			
		

> What you just said contradicts everything I've been taught about Italian cases!  I was always taught:
> 
> Yesterday I ate an apple.
> Ieri ho mangiato una mela.
> 
> I was eating an apple when the phone rang.
> Mangiavo una mela quando la telefona è squillata.
> 
> 100 year ago I ate an apple.
> 100 anni fai mangiai una mela.
> 
> Please explain!



I already did: the use of simple past and past participle should be the same as in English



			
				Tede said:
			
		

> And in my experience, I have never heard the passato remoto spoken (even in the south), only seen it in books.



So that you only bumped into Northern Italians spending their holidays to the south 

DDT


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> now i get it
> well....
> if you are referring to a precise moment in the past you can say:
> "ieri ho mangiato una mela" (the correct form should be mangiai) but actually it would sound a little bit weird though it is the correct one.
> 
> if you are referring to an indefinite time period you should say
> ho mangiato una mela (the same)
> 
> *the difference arouses when the action you are describing was rolling by in the period of the past you are referring to (too complicate, I know):
> 
> mentre tu mi parlavi io dormivo (stavo dormendo) - I was sleeping while you were talking to me.*




Well, Alfry this is not too complicated for me because we use the same tenses in Spanish.

We also use "ho mangiato una mela" to refer to "ieri".  But I think you should use -in Spanish, as well as in Italian and English- the simple past or indefinite.
"mangiai" because the action began and finished in the past.

Grazie Alfry per i correzioni!!


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> [/B]
> 
> Well, Alfry this is not too complicated for me because we use the same tenses in Spanish.
> 
> We also use "ho mangiato una mela" to refer to "ieri".  But I think you should use -in Spanish, as well as in Italian and English- the simple past or indefinite.
> "mangiai" because the action began and finished in the past.
> 
> Grazie Alfry per le correzioni!!



"correzione,i" is feminine

DDT


----------



## Artrella

DDT said:
			
		

> "correzione,i" is feminine
> 
> DDT




Grazie Dan!


----------



## lsp

Tede said:
			
		

> Mangiavo una mela quando la telefona è squillata.


...quando è squillato il telefono (it is masculine).

I am sure of the gender of telefono, but I am not sure if it is ha squillato or è squillato. 

Can anyone clarify please?

Thanks, L


----------



## archimede

lsp said:
			
		

> ...quando è squillato il telefono (it is masculine).
> 
> I am sure of the gender of telefono, but I am not sure if it is ha squillato or è squillato.
> 
> Can anyone clarify please?
> 
> Thanks, L


_Ha squillato_ is the correct form (I hope!).

Alessandro


----------



## Alfry

archimede said:
			
		

> _Ha squillato_ is the correct form (I hope!).
> 
> Alessandro


 
but you can also hear or read "è squillato"!
sincerely I do not know why.
at least you can never be wrong


----------



## horseman

Hello:

 I thought I understood well passato prossimo e l'imperfetto.  I jsut read this thread and now am confused again.   Could someone please explain the rule that applies to the use of the imperfetto in these specific instances?   In other words, why is  imperfetto  used here with dovere, volere, fare,  giocare, tirare, ridere etc.  they are completed actions in the past..so why would one not use the passato prossimo in these cases?

 Thank you!!

Io mi sono lavato in fretta perché dovevo ancora comprare alcuni panini per la spiaggia. 
Siamo partiti già verso le otto perchè volevamo ancora trovare un parcheggio libero. Sulla spiaggia abbiamo incontrato i nostri vicini di casa che. (qui effettivamente manca del testo!  ) Ci siamo salutati e poi abbiamo cercato un posto libero. Ma quel giorno la spiaggia era piena di turisti tedeschi e inglesi che facevano un chiasso enorme. Alcuni di loro giocavano a pallone e tiravano la palla sempre verso il bagnino. All'inizio il bagnino rideva ma dopo la terza volta ha preso la palla e ha chiamato il suo ....................


----------



## uinni

Hi!


			
				horseman said:
			
		

> Hello:
> 
> I thought I understood well passato prossimo e l'imperfetto. I jsut read this thread and now am confused again. Could someone please explain the rule that applies to the use of the imperfetto in these specific instances? In other words, why is imperfetto used here with dovere, volere, fare, giocare, tirare, ridere etc. they are completed actions [<-wrong] in the past..so why would one not use the passato prossimo in these cases?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Io mi sono lavato in fretta perché dovevo ancora comprare alcuni panini per la spiaggia.
> Siamo partiti già verso le otto perch*é* *volevamo* ancora
> trovare un parcheggio ancora libero. Sulla spiaggia abbiamo incontrato i nostri vicini di casa che. (qui effettivamente manca del testo!  ) Ci siamo salutati e poi abbiamo cercato un posto libero. Ma quel giorno la spiaggia *era* piena di turisti tedeschi e inglesi che *facevano* un chiasso enorme. Alcuni di loro *giocavano* a pallone e *tiravano* la palla sempre verso il bagnino. All'inizio il bagnino *rideva* ma dopo la terza volta ha preso la palla e ha chiamato il suo ....................


 
Because your assumption is wrong: the verbs in bold are actions that were taking place during the writers stay in that place. As far as the first "voelvamo" is concerned, the imperfetto is used because it does not express an action that has taken place in any time (as it simply espresses the cause for which the writer left at height).

Uinni


----------



## luke_77

Anyway, just to be clear, the usage of simple past in some part of italy have been put aside, using only the present perfect at any time the simple past would be required. Example: "ieri ho mangiato una mela" in english is "yesterday I ate an apple", or better to clarify: " 10 anni fa sono andato in America" which in english is: "I went to America 10 years ago". Also, You won't never hear about using "past past" in italian spoken, perhaps in the books. Though the usage of past, etc.. is correct, it sounds to me "Old Fashioned" and in many cases people just gave up using it. In a part of this thread you can also find someone claiming that persons in the south still keep using it. Well, that's correct! But it's no longer common nowadays. The bases of the modern Italian language are to be researched into the various "vulgars" that were spread all over the territory hundreds and hundreds years ago and by which the modern italian descends. You will notice many differences just studying the various italian dialects from north to south. 

Just my opinion guys!
Luke


----------



## britexpatswiss

Artrella said:


> Bene, per esempio quando dico " I have eaten an apple", in inglese tu solamente usi "ho mangiato una mela" si non ti riferisci a un tempo specifico, particolare. Ma si tu dici "Yesterday I ate an apple" >> "Ieri mangiavo una mela" tu ho bisogno di usare "imperfetto" in inglese, perché tu hai un tempo specífico *in the past *(  per favore come si dice "in the past"?)
> In spagnuolo di Buenos Aires usiamo sempre l'imperfetto non è importante si c'è tempo specifico o no.
> Voglio sapere si questo si usa così in italiano... come l'inglese?
> Capisce adesso?


 
In English, the *imperfect* is also known as the *past continuous tense*, i.e. "Yesterday I *was eating* an apple, when my friend called me" (Ieri mangiavo una mela, quando il mio amico mi ha chiamato). 
Yesterday I *ate* an apple is the the preterite (or simple past) tense. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## horseman

Could we also say.."Ieri stavo mangiando una mela quando mi ha chiamato un'amico?"


----------



## tigerlili

Are there any rules or tips regarding when to use avere or essere in the passato prossimo? In other words, how can you tell whether a verb takes avere or essere? Short of memorizing the verbs that are used with each, that is. Molto grazie!


----------



## Necsus

tigerlili said:


> Are there any rules or tips regarding when to use avere or essere in the passato prossimo? In other words, how can you tell whether a verb takes avere or essere? Short of memorizing the verbs that are used with each, that is. Molto grazie!


Hi, tigerlili, welcome to the WRF!
See this thread...


----------



## stanchezza

Ciao!Quanto spesso si usa passato prossimo al posto di trapassato?Per esempio com'è meglio dire "Hai ricevuto un messaggio che ti ho o(avevo???) mandato(inviato) ieri?Grazie..


----------



## Mike Gardener

Salve stanchezza.

Il trapassato prossimo esprime un'azione nel passato che e' successa prima di un'altra azione nel passato.

Per provare a chiarificare la spiegazione usando il tuo esempio:

Hai ricevuto il messaggio che ti ho mandato ieri? (Le due azioni sono simultanee.)

Hai ricevuto ieri il messaggio che prima del nostro incontro ti avevo mandato?

Mike


----------



## Szita23

Ciao a tutti,

Ho una domanda per quanto riguarda uso del trapassato,passato prossimo: 
Queste frasi sono corrette cosi?

1. Mentre Carlo mangiava il suo panino Angela leggeva un libro.
2. Dieci minuti piu tardi, una ragazza  e' entrata nel scompartimento.
3. Allora, Carlo si era alzato e le ha offerto il suo posto.

La domanda e' veramente per il numero 3. Per me sembra piu giusto usare si e' alzato e le ha offerto ma e' forse solo un'abitudine sbagliata.
Cosa ne pensate? 
Grazie mille,
B


----------



## uinni

Szita23 said:


> 1. Mentre Carlo mangiava il suo panino Angela leggeva un libro.
> 2. Dieci minuti piu tardi, una ragazza e' entrata*[1]/entrò[2]* nel*lo* scompartimento.
> 3. Allora, Carlo si*era* *è* alzato*[1]/alzò[2]* e le ha *offerto[1]/offrì(/offerse)[2]* il suo posto.
> 
> La domanda e' veramente per il numero 3. Per me sembra piu giusto usare si e' alzato e le ha offerto ma e' forse solo un'abitudine sbagliata.


 
Si "era alzato" esprimerebbe un'azione precedente all'entrata della ragazza. E.g: 3. Nel frattempo Carlo s'era alzato e le ha offerto il suo posto.

[1] e [2] devono essere usati coerentemente.

Uinni


----------



## Memimao

Udito in un recente telegiornale:

La squadra italiana giocherà domani contro ..., la squadra che sabato scorso *aveva*  sconfitto....

(la Petruni, ma non penso che scriva ciò che legge)

Pare che sia più facile conuigare due verbi soltanto (avere/essere) che imparare le forme del passato remoto (che pure sono belle!)


----------



## Szita23

uinni said:


> Si "era alzato" esprimerebbe un'azione precedente all'entrata della ragazza. E.g: 3. Nel frattempo Carlo s'era alzato e le ha offerto il suo posto.
> 
> [1] e [2] devono essere usati coerentemente.
> 
> Uinni



Grazie mille per il tuo auito.


----------



## Einstein

I think, probably as others have said, that the _trapassato prossimo_ is used in substitution of the _passato remoto_ because the latter is not used much in conversation.
For example, if we have an argument and I later discover I was right, I say: "What did I tell you?" The literal translation is "Cosa ti dissi?", but this is not used. If I substitute with "Cosa ti ho detto?", it sounds like "What have I told you?", which is not a common form in English and not appropriate here. So to give the idea of a situation (what I said) previous to my discovery that I was right, we say "Cosa ti avevo detto?"


----------



## Szita23

ciao a tutti,

sono un po' delusa perche' pensavo di sapere usare correttamente passato prossimo e imperfetto invece oggi ho scoperto in un libro la seguente frase per cui non ho spiegazione perche' e' corretto:
- Era la prima volta che andavate in Italia? 
Perche' si usa imperfetto invece di usare : siete andati?

Grazie mille,
B.


----------



## Memimao

In my opinion, but natives may correct me, as there is no specific past time when the hypothetical visit may have taken place, the action cannot be considered as completed. This is the classic use of the imperfect.

In English (BE in any event) we often use the present perfect to speak about an imprecise time. When we ask "Have you ever been to the USA?" the word _ever_ is roughly equivalent to "at any time in your life" (which is the whole of your past, and also your present as you are still alive).

In English we would probably say "Was it the first time you _had been_ to Italy?"


----------



## MünchnerFax

Una spiegazione non di grammatica, ma di mia percezione: dicendo _era la prima volta che_..., noi italiani ci focalizziamo precisamente sul momento del viaggio, mentre si sta svolgendo. Sarebbe come chiedere in inglese _Were you travelling around Italy for the first time?_ Quindi scegliamo l'imperfetto.

Tuttavia, guarda che strano: se invece diciamo: _Mi ricordo di una cosa che ci è successa. Questa cosa è successa la prima volta che siamo andati__ in Italia_, allora scegliamo il passato prossimo.

Chi ha detto che era semplice?


----------



## Szita23

Uinni,
grazie mille per la tua risposta.
B


----------



## Szita23

Se potessi dare dei punti ti darei 10 /10 per questa risposta.
Grazie mille.  



MünchnerFax said:


> Una spiegazione non di grammatica, ma di mia percezione: dicendo _era la prima volta che_..., noi italiani ci focalizziamo precisamente sul momento del viaggio, mentre si sta svolgendo. Sarebbe come chiedere in inglese _Were you travelling around Italy for the first time?_ Quindi scegliamo l'imperfetto.
> 
> Tuttavia, guarda che strano: se invece diciamo: _Mi ricordo di una cosa che ci è successa. Questa cosa è successa la prima volta che siamo andati__ in Italia_, allora scegliamo il passato prossimo.
> 
> Chi ha detto che era semplice?


----------



## trilli84

Salve, ho una frase con cui ho un problema e non riesco a convincermi neanche dopo aver letto il vostro forum e le discussioni fatte sui past tenses. 
vi chiedo una mano, se potete. Grazie
La frase in italiano è "L'esercito e la Marina di Beiyang furono impiegate maggiormente nelle battaglie, perchè rappresentavano l'innovazione nell'Esercito cinese, ma alla fine la corruzione dilagante l'indebolì "
    the Beiyang Navy and Army were mostly employed in battles, because they represented the innovation  in the Chinese Army, but the spreading corruption weakened it at the end.


----------



## Necsus

Scusa, ma ci sono alcune imprecisioni nella frase italiana che non credo aiutino per la traduzione in inglese:
"L'esercito e la flotta di Beiyang furono impiegat*i* maggiormente nelle battaglie, perché rappresentavano l'innovazione nell'Esercito cinese, ma alla fine la corruzione dilagante *li *indebolì".


----------

